
Single command deployment for single page apps - slobodan_
https://medium.com/@slobodan/single-command-deployment-for-single-page-apps-29941d62ef97
======
slobodan_
Scotty is a simple CLI tool that deploys static websites and single page apps
to AWS S3 and CloudFront with a single command.

Idea behind Scotty is to have painless way to make your app publicly
accessible with HTTPS support and all the redirects that your SPA needs.

